# Happy Birthday Tulsa Jeff



## msmith (Nov 24, 2007)

Happy Birthday hope you have a great smoke filled day.


----------



## lisacsco (Nov 24, 2007)

*JEFF !!!*


----------



## squeezy (Nov 24, 2007)

Happy Birthday Jeff ... many happy returns!


----------



## allen (Nov 24, 2007)

Happy Birthday Jeff and Pitmaster 34


----------



## salmonclubber (Nov 24, 2007)

happy birthday jeff and pitmaster34


----------



## cajun_1 (Nov 24, 2007)

Hey   ...  Happy Birthday  ...


----------



## richtee (Nov 24, 2007)

Hey Jeff!  Happy Birthday! Have the family take ya to Starbucks!  ;{)
Enjoy the day, young man!


----------



## cman95 (Nov 24, 2007)

Happy Birthday Jeff.........thanks For The Forum!!!


----------



## glued2it (Nov 24, 2007)

*♫ Birthday Song ♫*

*Happy birthday to you, 
My smokeâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]s thin and blue,
Iâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]ll throw on a fatty and drink a beer for you too!*


----------



## wavector (Nov 24, 2007)

Happy Birthday Jeff, I hope this year is better than the last year for you and your family.


----------



## pigcicles (Nov 24, 2007)

Happy Birthday Jeff! We'll try not to give you any more gray hairs today.

Nice decorations Lisa!


----------



## homebrew & bbq (Nov 24, 2007)

Happy Birthday, Jeff. Enjoy the day!


----------



## vulcan75001 (Nov 24, 2007)

Jeff
Happy Birthday.. Hope ya have a great day....


----------



## richoso1 (Nov 24, 2007)

Happy Birthday Jeff, may you enjoy a wonderful weekend with friends and family!


----------



## fuzzynavel (Nov 24, 2007)

happy bday jeff, hope your out enjoying your day and looking forward to another wonderful year!


----------



## monty (Nov 24, 2007)

Happy Birthday, Jeff!

As the years accumulate
On the shelf,
Life only gets better
I keep telling myself!

And since options are few
I still grow older,
Only now with age on me
I get away with being bolder.

The young ones tell me
That I'm older than dirt,
But the girls still smile
At my attempts to flirt.

So keep lookin' forward
Don't matter what others say,
Happy Birthday and all good things
On this, your special day!

Cheers, Boss!


----------



## smokin for life (Nov 24, 2007)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY JEFF!!!*


----------



## rip (Nov 24, 2007)

Happy Birthday, hope you get your way all day.


----------



## zapper (Nov 24, 2007)

Just another day, huh?


Yep, well, squeeze it for all it is worth!


Happy birthday!


----------



## pescadero (Nov 24, 2007)

Happy B'Day !!

Take life into your own hands.  Don't wait for the others.

Go ahead and treat yourself to something special !!

Wishing you many more.

Skip


----------



## kew_el_steve (Nov 24, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!! Stay out of trouble. We'll try to do the same on the Forum!


----------



## blackhawk19 (Nov 24, 2007)

Happy Birthday Jeff, take the day off, we'll behave, we promise


----------



## chris_harper (Nov 24, 2007)

Happy Birthday, Boss. Hope you have a great day.


----------



## ron50 (Nov 24, 2007)

Jeff:

Happy Birthday. Hope you have many many more and that this one is filled with fun, laughter and no sharp blades spinning anywhere near your fingers!


----------



## meowey (Nov 24, 2007)

Many Happy Returns of the Day!

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## flash (Nov 24, 2007)

Happy birthday boss. Take the day off, let someone else do the smoking.


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Nov 24, 2007)

*Happy birthday Jeff. Enjoy this beautiful day. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



*


----------



## walking dude (Nov 24, 2007)

Hope you day is special dude

happy birthday


d88de


----------



## mossymo (Nov 24, 2007)

Happy Birthday Jeff !!!


----------



## minn.bill (Nov 24, 2007)

happy b day jeff. and many more to come


----------



## deejaydebi (Nov 24, 2007)

Happy Birthday Jeff! 
Hope the fingers are healed enough to cut the cake!


----------



## ba_loko (Nov 24, 2007)

Happy Birthday, Jeff!


----------



## ga_smoker (Nov 25, 2007)

Happy Birthday Jeff.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Steve


----------



## wilson (Nov 25, 2007)

Happy Birthday Jeff!!!!!!! Thanks for a Great Site!!!!!!!


----------



## triple b (Nov 25, 2007)

Happy Birthday Jeff!


----------



## Dutch (Nov 25, 2007)

Jeff, Hope your day was the best every and that the coming year will bring great things your way.


----------



## cowgirl (Nov 26, 2007)

Belated Happy Birthday Jeff! Hope you had a great day!


----------

